# Timm's London Blend No.1000



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Most of the 1000 I scored was at a sale at Holt's, and the 100 g tins are made by Timm's. The bulk bags since are marked Dan and CAO, reflecting the shifting distribution changes. This has been one of my Top100; indeed it's in my Top5, hitting my sweet spot of big Latakia ridden Englishes/Balkans.

*Description*
"A full-bodied dark colored after dinner mixture. African Virginia and Turkish tobaccos with high amounts of Latakia."

and indeed it is, since the aroma and the look of the leaf are Latakia through and through.

I haven't opened the bulk bags I got, which established a lifetime supply. Since then, a number of venerable Dans have come back into supply, most notably Old Ironsides. Today I sampled it out of a bulk jar at a B&M, and this is doubtless relatively recent stuff, at least since Timm vanished.

Unlike some of the Pease biggies, this smokes fairly transparently, with Latakia presenting itself unambiguously, with the Turkish providing body and full flavor and the Virginias more in the background. The VA may be African - they certainly are not as sweet as many other Virginias.

Lighting and burning the ribbons is straightforward and the ample smoke volume is very pleasing. The Latakia doesn't coat my teeth the way Pirate Kake does, not that there's anything wrong with that.

hp
les


----------



## RecoilRob (Jan 3, 2011)

Love Timm's, have a bunch of tins down in the cellar. Sort of halfway between Penzance and PK.


----------

